# PCIE to M.2 adapter.



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm looking to add a M.2 drive to my system, replacing the 1 tb platter drive with an SSD. Ill still have the 2tb for everything else. 

So,I was looking to get an addon PCIE (to m.2) card but I'm not sure what features to focus on. I'm thinking it has to be good enough so I could keep it as a secondary m.2 ssd in a future system upgrade, one that will have built-in m.2's on the MB. I suspect that future mothboards will normally all have m.2 on them. 

Single
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=m.2_pcie_adapter-_-1Z5-0018-00020-_-Product

Dual SSD adpater

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=m.2_pcie_adapter-_-9SIA1JM2CZ0247-_-Product


----------



## Jetster (Jul 2, 2016)

I wouldn't spend the money just to get an M.2.  At the rate flash memory is dropping a 1Tb ssd will be $50 in a couple of years


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 2, 2016)

Jetster said:


> I wouldn't spend the money just to get an M.2.  At the rate flash memory is dropping a 1Tb ssd will be $50 in a couple of years


I'm not waiting a couple years for this.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 2, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I'm not waiting a couple years for this.



Don't listen to the "don't buy it now" crowd.  There's always something around the corner.  If you were always waiting for the next thing you'd never buy anything.

That said, I can't offer any advice beyond the fancy heatsinked adapters I've tried.  I doubt you want one of those (the Angelbird one for example, is great but very pricey).


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2016)

Expensive, but exactly what you're looking for (includes card + 1TB NVMe stick):
OCZ RD400A M.2 2280 + AIC 1TB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) RVD400-M22280-1T-A 

2600/1550 MB/s


In terms of cards, that StarTech one is similar to the one included with that OCZ stick.  I'd avoid the second one you linked to because it is PCIEx4 (each fully compliant M.2 slot can use x4 by itself), it likely doesn't support NVMe, and mostly likely only supports SATA/ACHI.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 2, 2016)

If you are planning on using this drive for your OS you better make 100% sure your motherboard can boot from PCIe or any adapter you buy is worthless.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm gonna go with "no."


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 2, 2016)

Why m.2 not nvme?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 2, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Why m.2 not nvme?


I think you have things confused m.2 is a form factor and nvme is a protocol


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jul 2, 2016)

M2 has two form factors/pinouts. One sata one nvme. If you will buy m.2 adapter you will usually end up with sata ones.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 2, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Expensive, but exactly what you're looking for (includes card + 1TB NVMe stick):
> OCZ RD400A M.2 2280 + AIC 1TB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) RVD400-M22280-1T-A
> 
> 2600/1550 MB/s
> ...



Sorry, I'd never touch anything with OCZ on it. Well, thats not true, ill accept bribes. 



AthlonX2 said:


> If you are planning on using this drive for your OS you better make 100% sure your motherboard can boot from PCIe or any adapter you buy is worthless.



yeah... not gonna happen, its not for the OS, its for gaming mostly. The problem isnt because of a "motherboard",  what it is, is a BIOS -AND- a windows problem. 


FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm gonna go with "no."



you are correct.  





Ferrum Master said:


> M2 has two form factors/pinouts. One sata one nvme. If you will buy m.2 adapter you will usually end up with sata ones.



The linked SEDNA adapter has both.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2016)

The only way to get x8 lanes out of x4 is via a PLX PCI Express switch.  I highly doubt SEDNA has one of those so I'm very certain it only accepts SATA M.2 cards.  Even if it accepted an "M" keyed card, I'm pretty sure it would break it (because PCI Express lanes can't be split among devices without a switch).

SEDNA: many SATA devices (two headers, two M.2)
Startech: NVMe or SATA

M.2 are usually quite a bit more expensive than SATA.  Since they're going to end up using the same protocol anyway, I don't see any point to buying the SEDNA unless you're really cramped for space.  NVMe is the reason why you'd want it on your motherboard and while your motherboard doesn't support it, it doesn't make sense to go that direction.  A future motherboard is more likely to have NVMe support making M.2 more appealing.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 2, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The only way to get x8 lanes out of x4 is via a PLX PCI Express switch.  I highly doubt SEDNA has one of those so I'm very certain it only accepts SATA M.2 cards.  Even if it accepted an "M" keyed card, I'm pretty sure it would break it (because PCI Express lanes can't be split among devices without a switch).
> 
> SEDNA: many SATA devices (two headers, two M.2)
> Startech: NVMe or SATA
> ...



I'm waiting for the AM4 socket motherboards, so yeah later on. The other thing I want is to be able to use the adapter in that future build.

I dont know if you read the specs on the SEDNA, they are listed at the link, but Ill quote them here:



> Features :
> 
> ( All SSD in photos are for demo. only and is not included in the package )
> Chipset: Marvell 88SE9230 support HyoperDuo
> ...



Not sure what HyoperDuo is, but it sounds like something from a poor anime dub. IDK what switch you mean, is it listed here?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 2, 2016)

from those specs, the device does not support high-speed M.2. It works over PCIe bus, but uses a SATA controller to add those M.2 drives to the system, and does not give a direct link to PCIe as you might think.



> PCIE 2 Port SATA III (6G) Port


 says it all.

HyperDuo is RAID for M.2, AFAIK, similar to ASUS's HyperExpress drives (which never really made it to retail, but I haz one)


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks @cadaveca. M.2 in raid, wonder what the benefits are. 

So any suggestions on a better adapter?


----------



## n0tiert (Jul 3, 2016)

get the samsung 950 Pro M.2
and take a look @
ASUS HYPER M.2 X4 MINI CARD


----------



## bonehead123 (Jul 3, 2016)

to the OP:



> I suspect that future mothboards will normally all have m.2 on them.



Well guess what...........the future is here NOW   Cause almost every skylake board I have seen has at at least 1 m2 slot built onto it, some even have 2 (like mine) so no worries there about being able use whatever drive you buy for a new build... and even then, you could still use the adapter to add a 2nd or 3rd m2 drive if you wanted to.

However, remember that "M" keyed drives & devices are nmve only, and "B" keyed ones are Sata III, and they are NOT interchangable, so make sure both the drive and the card have the same key type, otherwise you will end up with 2 useless devices.

And to get all of the speed advantages of m2, you want nvme, NOT Sata.

Another thing to consider whey buying the adapter card is the amount of airflow in your case.  If you have good airflow, great,  but if not consider buying an adapter that includes a heatsink, or adding your own once you get a card.

This is due to the fact that m2 drives run fairly warm (40-70c), and will throttle once they reach a certain temperature.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 3, 2016)

bonehead123 said:


> to the OP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what AMD boards have them now?

Appreciate the input but guess what........to hell with intel. 




n0tiert said:


> get the samsung 950 Pro M.2
> and take a look @
> ASUS HYPER M.2 X4 MINI CARD


I like that adapter card with the optional addon, that might be just the thing to get.


----------



## n0tiert (Jul 3, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> And what AMD boards have them now?
> 
> Appreciate the input but guess what........to hell with intel.
> 
> ...



Asus AM3+ 970 Gaming/Aura has m.2, Gigabyte,  ASRock but dunno about Performance on the m.2 slot

https://www.techpowerup.com/201653/asrock-launches-first-socket-am3-motherboard-with-m-2-slot


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 4, 2016)

n0tiert said:


> Asus AM3+ 970 Gaming/Aura has m.2, Gigabyte,  ASRock but dunno about Performance on the m.2 slot
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/201653/asrock-launches-first-socket-am3-motherboard-with-m-2-slot




Thanks, now I just have to wait for AM4 boards.


----------

